# Raw tastes great-grilled tastes better (qviews)



## atomicsmoke (Jul 11, 2014)

I got some inspiration from a newspaper article. I've grilled lettuce before, but it's been a while.

On the grill












IMG_20140710_164129.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 11, 2014






Nobody said it will be a meatless meal












IMG_20140710_165405.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 11, 2014






Ready to plate












IMG_20140710_170656.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 11, 2014






Macedonian feta with fresh basil and grilled watermelon. Good thing I took this pic: As soon as a drizzled olive oil and balsamic over the salad the serving plate was empty.












IMG_20140710_171344.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 11, 2014






Grilled ceasar salad. Missing parmeggiano from the pic...same reason: can't take pics with dishes ready to serve.












IMG_20140710_171736.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 11, 2014






Thank you for looking.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello.  Great looking plates.  Hadn't thought about the watermelon before but can see that working in a salad.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## the1pearson (Jul 14, 2014)

LOVE that grilled lettuce!


----------



## flash (Jul 14, 2014)

Tomatoes, potatoes, summer squash, corn and zucchini. Bout as far as we go.


----------



## the1pearson (Jul 22, 2014)

Aspragus snowpeas sweet peppers mushrooms and blanched yukon gold taters...dressed with EVOO and fresh ground sea salt & pepper...
EAT IT ALL THE TIME!!!












2014-07-20 17.35.11.jpg



__ the1pearson
__ Jul 22, 2014


----------



## the1pearson (Jul 22, 2014)

Sunday Dinner...a Pearson Party!!!












2014-07-20 19.24.20.jpg



__ the1pearson
__ Jul 22, 2014


----------

